# Russian armed box on ski's



## Haztoys (Aug 14, 2007)

OK ...I was watching an old "Victory at Sea" ...And it showed a Russian vehicle that was a box on ski's with a "round" five cylinder aircraft engine with a prop hanging off the back to push it ...And a gunner sitting on top... 

Any info ...???


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2007)

From what you are describing it sounds like a Aerosan NKL-26 soviet snowmobile. A quick look and I found this picture. Im guessing this is what you saw.

Enjoy


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 5, 2007)

Ahhh - these things! Mad aren't they? I've seen some great archive footage of them being used with infantry clinging on to the side as they did with tanks.

I'd be very interested to know if any were used during the Leningrad Blockade, either on Lake Ladoga or on the Nyeva Bridgeheads.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2007)

Yikes, I'd almost rather take my chances on my feet than ride in that contraption.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow have not ever seen anything like that.....
They must not have been successfull or not many were used i can't find any mention of it anywhere...


----------



## net_sailor (Sep 6, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> Wow have not ever seen anything like that.....
> They must not have been successfull or not many were used i can't find any mention of it anywhere...



Use the power: www.google.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerosan
http://www.battlefield.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=216&Itemid=123〈=en


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2007)

Very unorthodox and interesting.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 6, 2007)

How do you steer it? Is there some kind of anchor you throw out if you are heading for a cliff or off the edge of the ice into the water. 

Personally, I'd rather go to sea in a submarine than wander around a battlefield in that "target".


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2007)

I got to agree it would not be my primary weapon of choice but it is different. I thought I read some where that the Russian's also used agriculture chassis for field artillery movers


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 8, 2007)

It looks like something out of Star Wars. 

Pretty cool in a way.

Here's another version of it on sale on Ebay.

KIRIN 1/35 SOVIET AEROSAN RF-8 NIB 25014 - (eBay item 190148787401 end time Sep-09-07 23:22:49 PDT)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah.  All its missing is an ion drive.


----------

